# What is this new Polyphia song?



## /wrists (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm confused.


----------



## Jinn (Sep 5, 2022)

I hate it! The guitar and drums are ok but holy shit what are the vocals. IMO worst polyphia song


----------



## /wrists (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't love Polyphia, but I don't hate them either, but this song got me scratching my head.


----------



## narad (Sep 5, 2022)

(embarassed in japanese)


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 5, 2022)

Man everywhere else I see people that like it. IMO This song is so fucking catchy. Seems like a natural progression of their guitar-pop styles. I can see why its not for everyone though, they are def still doing whatever TF they want lol.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 5, 2022)

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## /wrists (Sep 5, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> can see why its not for everyone though, they are def still doing whatever TF they want lol.


Can respect that, but don't like the product of that respect haha


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 5, 2022)

It's just an annoying/generic off-the-shelf pop song like million others, with a liiittle more guitars. Someone must have seen that new MIDI ChordPack add...


----------



## Edika (Sep 5, 2022)

Latest songs from Polyphia are like funky, proggy, sensual music! I personally like it, regardless of the vocals, but I could also see it as a music soundtrack for a specific genre of porn aimed at prog nerds !


----------



## ikarus (Sep 5, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Seems like a natural progression of their guitar-pop styles.



This. It was just a matter of time till a song with pop "tiktoky" vocals was released.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't hate it, but it could be so much better. I like the band with vocals and think they should do more with that. These wouldn't have been the vocals I'd have chosen for the song. I can see them breaking into the pop realm.

Song = 8/10
Vocals = 2/10


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 5, 2022)

Here's an opinion no one asked for: I think we're closer to the end of clean guitar math rock than to the start of it.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 5, 2022)

That was absolutely horrible and I have no faith in the future of music.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 5, 2022)

ITT: People who own 7-string guitars don't like pop music. Who could have possibly seen this coming?


----------



## Kaura (Sep 5, 2022)

"EWWWWWWWWWWW, VOCALS!!!!1!!"

Ss.org.... Ss.org never changes.


----------



## tian (Sep 5, 2022)

This is fun but makes me want a full on Kero Kero Bonito collaboration.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 5, 2022)

Best Polyphia song I've heard honestly

I can actually listen to this


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 5, 2022)

Polyphia doesn't do a thing for me, this song is no different. Seems like an attempt to bust into the pop music world.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 5, 2022)

it's their best song in recent years imo

absolutely fantastic, extremely catchy, the riffing/shredding never gets completely over the top like their releases since The Most Hated



tian said:


> This is fun but makes me want a full on Kero Kero Bonito collaboration.


you get it


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 5, 2022)

jumping the "haha this is gay" shark


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 5, 2022)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> ITT: People who own 7-string guitars don't like pop music. Who could have possibly seen this coming?



Lmao, it’s such a well done pop song too. Like, it’s obviously got a target audience and it’s me! Lol.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 5, 2022)

It's extremely fun and catchy, Sophia has some great vocals, but as a Polyphia release it's very weak against their discography.



This struck a fun balance for me over this new track IMO, I don't even mind having more vocals on a track but it's a arguably a straightforward pop song. However everyone will love it and people who don't dig Polyphia will continue not to


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 5, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> I don't hate it, but it could be so much better. I like the band with vocals and think they should do more with that. These wouldn't have been the vocals I'd have chosen for the song. I can see them breaking into the pop realm.
> 
> Song = 8/10
> Vocals = 2/10


So a 10/10 ?

lol


----------



## syzygy (Sep 6, 2022)

tian said:


> This is fun but makes me want a full on Kero Kero Bonito collaboration.


I wish you hadn't said this. I like the new song but now I'm going to have to live with the fact that said Polyphia/KKB collaboration doesn't exist


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 6, 2022)

Tim Henson reminds me of St Vincent in a "I don't like or even really understand it but it's obviously brilliant and I'm glad you did it anyway" kind of way.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 6, 2022)

Meh. It's not bad, but it still fills me with hatred for humanity for some reason.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 6, 2022)

Something about singing over the same exact notes an instrument is playing has always felt real lazy to me. I like polyphia but I think they ought to slow down if they expect a singer to be able to show up and pull their own weight, happy I got to relearn my japanese alphabet though so that's a plus


----------



## Velokki (Sep 6, 2022)

It's great.

For those who dislike it... I get it. If you got into Polyphia because of metal, and mainly dislike modern pop & electronic music, this is certainly different.

For me, it's the some of the best Polyphia's ever done. It's an actual, catchy song!


----------



## /wrists (Sep 6, 2022)

Velokki said:


> It's great.
> 
> For those who dislike it... I get it. If you got into Polyphia because of metal, and mainly dislike modern pop & electronic music, this is certainly different.
> 
> For me, it's the some of the best Polyphia's ever done. It's an actual, catchy song!


I like pop and electronic and metal. I even like it when it's all done in tangent sometimes, but this wasn't that.


----------



## /wrists (Sep 6, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's extremely fun and catchy, Sophia has some great vocals, but as a Polyphia release it's very weak against their discography.
> 
> 
> 
> This struck a fun balance for me over this new track IMO, I don't even mind having more vocals on a track but it's a arguably a straightforward pop song. However everyone will love it and people who don't dig Polyphia will continue not to



I liked this one.


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2022)

Empryrean said:


> Something about singing over the same exact notes an instrument is playing has always felt real lazy to me.



So how do you feel about 90% of the "Paranoid" album then?


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 6, 2022)

MFB said:


> So how do you feel about 90% of the "Paranoid" album then?


I simply erase it from my memory so I don't keep saying bad things about stuff people like


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 6, 2022)

Yikes... that's a nah from me. I haven't enjoyed Polyphia since their first record, and it's clear they are not for me now a days.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 6, 2022)

I really like it....granted I don't have a built in expectation of what I am looking for from the band so I just accept the song on its own merits and its a new guilty pleasure. The video does help for sure.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2022)

It's great and completely in keeping with the aesthetic they have built for a long time now - which is a bold and very identifiable one. That is the feature I respect most in artists and think is most important. They aren't a band I really ever feel like listening to but they are fantastic imo


----------



## sakeido (Sep 6, 2022)

if it wasn't for this yung gravy song, ABC would be the worst pop song I've heard in my entire life



...and I was legit excited to hear Polyphia with vocals because guitar driven instrumentals have been played out since the 80s. this song makes me feel like such a boomer. fucking terrible man. holy fucking shit.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## highstringer (Sep 6, 2022)

I guess I'm going against the grain here, but I thought this was awesome, super unique blend and just a fun song


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 6, 2022)

I fucking love this, favourite polyphia stuff yet. Hope they do more like this.


----------



## /wrists (Sep 6, 2022)

sakeido said:


> if it wasn't for this yung gravy song, ABC would be the worst pop song I've heard in my entire life
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was legit excited to hear Polyphia with vocals because guitar driven instrumentals have been played out since the 80s. this song makes me feel like such a boomer. fucking terrible man. holy fucking shit.



FUCK U MEAN? THIS THING BANGS


----------



## neurosis (Sep 6, 2022)

I thought the song was great. I feel they are setting themselves up to absorb whatever influence they feel at the moment. The song writing has been interesting fro a whole and they keep embracing elements that throw off the metal fans while broadening the fanbase. 

Sampling approach to writing, the production, the nylon strings, now the Arianna Grande vocals (or a least that is what came to my mind when hearing it for the first time)... I think they are on to something here. They committed to not having vocals against all odds and perfected their formula. After this they'll be set up to try any vocal collaboration they think fits the mood for a song. 

Somebody earlier mentioned this will check well with the TikTok crowd. I am sure it will. Even my ten year old niece who doesn't care about music that much loved this video. My wife hates it. 

Good for them. If they can expand from younger generations up to who allows them now they will have a massive following in the future. 
I am also sure this will peak interest among other pop stars who have been looking to skilled players outside their circles to increase the wow factor and credibility.

Let's not overlook that while the song is catchy and follows a clear pop structure the stuff they are playing is pretty bad ass in execution.

This will wear off for me rather fast because of the vocals. But bravo for them. It's a smart move.


----------



## narad (Sep 6, 2022)

neurosis said:


> Let's not overlook that while the song is catchy and follows a clear pop structure the stuff they are playing is pretty bad ass in execution.
> 
> This will wear off for me rather fast because of the vocals. But bravo for them. It's a smart move.



This is where I struggle a bit to understand the audience. It's a catchy pop song, was in my head all afternoon. But I can't say the "Polyphia" aspect of it brought much to the table -- I liked having a bit more pro drum and bass, but I can't say it really improved on it over a simpler arrangement. Reminds me of movies were people go as a couple or family, and one person is viewing it like, "Hey, spiderman! My hero!" and another is like, "Damn, Scarlet's ass looks great in that outfit", basically having different exclusive layers that different people can enjoy separately, but not finding a lot to appreciate as a whole greater than the sum of its parts. And I don't have to listen to music as a family, I just choose the song that is the best stuff for what I want to hear myself. Is it a good enough pop song to compete with Ariana Grande? Is it a good enough prog song to compete with ..well... other Polyphia stuff?

Maybe a good song for sharing a car ride.


----------



## RiksRiks (Sep 6, 2022)

It reminded me a bit of The Most Hated, which is my favorite work by Polyphia, so I kinda like it, but I strongly dislike the vocals. To me, without the vocals it can be not just catchy pop but interestingly catchy, if that makes sense.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 7, 2022)

narad said:


> This is where I struggle a bit to understand the audience. It's a catchy pop song, was in my head all afternoon. But I can't say the "Polyphia" aspect of it brought much to the table [...]



The audience is simple and Polyphia wants to make more money. The danger with just trying to enter the "Pop" section on Spotify is you'll just drown in a sea of releases that sound similar.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2022)

This is the first good Polyphia song and they should become a hyperpop band.


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2022)

This song is what happens when you've never heard Metallica's black album.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2022)

narad said:


> This song is what happens when you're lucky enough to have never heard Metallica's black album.


FTFY


----------



## lurè (Sep 7, 2022)

I dont like Polyphia but I dont find the song that catchy even from a pop prospetctive.

To me sounds like jamming over a Korg Miku pedal


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2022)

StevenC said:


> FTFY



ga gi gu ge go fuck yourself


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 7, 2022)

narad said:


> This is where I struggle a bit to understand the audience. It's a catchy pop song, was in my head all afternoon. But I can't say the "Polyphia" aspect of it brought much to the table -- I liked having a bit more pro drum and bass, but I can't say it really improved on it over a simpler arrangement. Reminds me of movies were people go as a couple or family, and one person is viewing it like, "Hey, spiderman! My hero!" and another is like, "Damn, Scarlet's ass looks great in that outfit", basically having different exclusive layers that different people can enjoy separately, but not finding a lot to appreciate as a whole greater than the sum of its parts. And I don't have to listen to music as a family, I just choose the song that is the best stuff for what I want to hear myself. Is it a good enough pop song to compete with Ariana Grande? Is it a good enough prog song to compete with ..well... other Polyphia stuff?
> 
> Maybe a good song for sharing a car ride.



Yeah I echo this a lot, comparatively it's a very pulled back Polyphia song. And as a far as pop goes it's very Ariana Grande-derivative, which again isn't surprising from her popularity and influence among singers. Just sounds like a collab that didn't bring anything particularly fresh to the table.

The topic of reaction channels being a little more relevant, I checked a few out. And maybe I'm missing something, but the alphabet part didn't like make my jaw drop or anything but that seems to be the *"wow" *factor for pretty much everyone as well as the Japanese singing.

Like any other pop song it'll be thrown in the ether in a few weeks, but it'll do it's job. Sophia and Polyphia will both get some heavy traction from the attention, probably smarter than anything to promote an album release, but at the cost of a track slot


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Here's an opinion no one asked for: I think we're closer to the end of clean guitar math rock than to the start of it.


I mean, it's been 42 years already.


----------



## DC23 (Sep 7, 2022)

MUTANTOID said:


> So a 10/10 ?
> 
> lol


Dude, you forgot to convert the denominator. No points because you didn't show your work. 

Back on topic. Can't say I like the song. I can appreciate their hustle. They're gonna make bank while forums grumble.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 7, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I mean, it's been 42 years already.



Actually about 10,000 years if we're setting the genre classifications that broad  

I get what you're saying. Fusion players are the crux, I guess. But they play very differently than younger bands like Polyphia despite the shared use of fretboard acrobatics with clean or light-gain tones. It's to their credit that they found a niche and made their own sound. 

To be a bit more serious, I'm not saying there's a specific shelf-life on this music. It's just been 10 years already and if you look at similar trends in guitar (acoustic playing after the explosion of Andy McKee and Don Ross, for instance), the imitators don't last forever.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Actually about 10,000 years if we're setting the genre classifications that broad
> 
> I get what you're saying. Fusion players are the crux, I guess. But they play very differently than younger bands like Polyphia despite the shared use of fretboard acrobatics with clean or light-gain tones. It's to their credit that they found a niche and made their own sound.
> 
> To be a bit more serious, I'm not saying there's a specific shelf-life on this music. It's just been 10 years already and if you look at similar trends in guitar (acoustic playing after the explosion of Andy McKee and Don Ross, for instance), the imitators don't last forever.


I was putting it at Discipline.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 7, 2022)

I like it more than the the best Tool songs. Also, I hate Tool.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 7, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> I like it more than the the best Tool songs. Also, I hate Tool.


I knew when I saw ArtDecade in this New Polyphia thread I wouldnt be disappointed.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 7, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I was putting it at Discipline.



Cheers for that; I realise you were referring to the King Crimson album but when googling to find the date I discovered a separate prog metal act from the 90s called Discipline that I hadn't heard of. Lots of albums, too...weird that I never stumbled across those guys.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 7, 2022)

I almost like it. I really like the idea (probably because I love pop music), but the execution and the actual song aren't quite right. It has a lot of potential though.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 7, 2022)

My only problem with the song is its length. I mean if you exclude the intro and outro from the music video the actual song is literally like 2 minutes. Are kids really so 80HD these days they can't sit through a 3-5 minute song? 



narad said:


> ga gi gu ge go fuck yourself



At first I was gonna say no, fuck you but then I remembered how Japanese people butchered one of my people's most beloved songs so I can kinda relate.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 7, 2022)

StevenC said:


> This is the first good Polyphia song and they should become a hyperpop band.


said what I was too afraid to say myself

need polyphia x 100 gecs NOW


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaura said:


> My only problem with the song is its length. I mean if you exclude the intro and outro from the music video the actual song is literally like 2 minutes. Are kids really so 80HD these days they can't sit through a 3-5 minute song?


If you take out the bits the DJ speaks over either side of the song, every pop song for the past century is literally like 2 minutes long. 

Won't someone please think of the children.


----------



## CGrant109 (Sep 7, 2022)

Fits their style. I'd love to see them do something with Doja Cat if they're exploring this side more


----------



## syzygy (Sep 7, 2022)

CGrant109 said:


> Fits their style. I'd love to see them do something with Doja Cat if they're exploring this side more


If they did that they'd just be copying Plini


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaura said:


> My only problem with the song is its length. I mean if you exclude the intro and outro from the music video the actual song is literally like 2 minutes. Are kids really so 80HD these days they can't sit through a 3-5 minute song?



Spotify/YouTube push shorter songs. The ideal length is about 3 minutes. Tobias Sammet(Avantasia/Edguy) made a good post about it but it was also quite depressing saying how singles can’t be long anymore and labels are pushing shorter songs. Go on YouTube and check trending music, 4 out 5 songs are three minutes and lower. Like you pointed out once you remove the intro/outro songs are often even shorter. 

On top of that nearly all those songs are wrote with the intention of going viral on TikTok as a dance or meme from a hook. Music is in a strange place at the moment.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 8, 2022)

CGrant109 said:


> Fits their style. I'd love to see them do something with Doja Cat if they're exploring this side more



Yeah right. They might have already "cooperated" with Doja Cat without knowing it... that's her style.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Sep 8, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Spotify/YouTube push shorter songs. The ideal length is about 3 minutes. Tobias Sammet(Avantasia/Edguy) made a good post about it but it was also quite depressing saying how singles can’t be long anymore and labels are pushing shorter songs. Go on YouTube and check trending music, 4 out 5 songs are three minutes and lower. Like you pointed out once you remove the intro/outro songs are often even shorter.
> 
> On top of that nearly all those songs are wrote with the intention of going viral on TikTok as a dance or meme from a hook. Music is in a strange place at the moment.



The silver lining is at some point someone will react against it, making a great long song that's "wrong" and get attention because people have had enough of this crap. It just needs to be done in the right way at the right time.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Sep 8, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Spotify/YouTube push shorter songs. The ideal length is about 3 minutes. Tobias Sammet(Avantasia/Edguy) made a good post about it but it was also quite depressing saying how singles can’t be long anymore and labels are pushing shorter songs. Go on YouTube and check trending music, 4 out 5 songs are three minutes and lower. Like you pointed out once you remove the intro/outro songs are often even shorter.
> 
> On top of that nearly all those songs are wrote with the intention of going viral on TikTok as a dance or meme from a hook. Music is in a strange place at the moment.



Most Polyphia songs post-Muse have been around 3 minutes. It fits the current trend, for better or worse. One of my main critiques of the Youtube era is that people don't write songs or albums anymore - you just have Ichika doing awesome stuff for 30 seconds and that's it. I do like how Polyphia is continuing with the single album process.

I saw Polyphia on this past tour and forgot how short all their songs were. They went on around 9pm and entire set was done shortly after 10pm, it was strange and I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Strobe (Sep 8, 2022)

I was expecting some sort of terrible weird cringe singing, but it's just fucking pop music. It's not even bad pop music - it's a little less formulaic and simplistic than most out there.

Guitars need to get into popular music again or they're going to mostly go away for a while. This isn't my particular favorite stuff, but it ain't bad, and it's a good thing overall.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 8, 2022)

Guys, this song is fucking *tight* as all hell. This is the way guitar gets into pop music again. They made a badass JPop song and I hope eventually they sell out stadiums with this kind of shit.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 9, 2022)

May be an unpopular opinion here, but this is one of my fav songs by them. 
Granted I don't care for some of the lyrical content or the japenese section of the track, but the rest works really well


----------



## StevenC (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm actually listening to this on repeat. Shame the rest of the album isn't like this.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 14, 2022)

Best Polyphia song I've heard. I dig it.


----------



## tian (Sep 14, 2022)

I get that it's not everyone's cup of tea but at the very least they're showing engaging guitar playing to people who otherwise may literally never see the instrument anywhere else. 

As said above, it's going to make people take up the instrument which should always be considered a win. Any instrument no matter how popular can descend into obscurity or become a joke if it doesn't inspire a new generation of innovative players.



> Saxophone fatigue is in part the result of a decades-long reversal that took the instrument from the hook of practically every American hit to a punchline in a joke about men who think they’re sexy...
> 
> “Going forward from the ’60s, the saxophone [was] on a decline,” Harrington. “Sure you had some crazy wild artists and soloists, but there [was] definitely a downtick in overall saxophone use.” By the time rock became the forerunner in American music, the saxophone had been replaced with guitars.


Hmmmm...


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 28, 2022)

Now featuring 7 strings (oh and Steve Vai). Also still full of annoying electronic glitches and drum samples.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 28, 2022)

I might be about to preorder a Polyphia album

2022 has not gone as anticipated


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 28, 2022)

And my parents called the shit I listened to noise!


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Sep 28, 2022)

Based off the four songs released so far, this album seems very hot/cold for me. 

Neurotica is amazing, I like the guitars in ABC (vocals I'm still getting used to), but Playing God and this new one don't do much for me. Seems kind of a waste to bring Steve Vai in just for weird whammy bar stuff but maybe that was the point.

Interesting outfits for this video, glad Scott was able to use his pointy 7 string


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 28, 2022)

ego death is going to sound so different live it's not enough funny 

vai's part was okay i guess, kinda wish he had brought out the 7 string PIA just for the video tho

abc >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## syzygy (Sep 28, 2022)

Now see I'm stoked because I thought the Xiphos was illegal to use in a non-death metal context, and evidently that's not the case 

new single is sick, super excited for the album


----------



## Kaura (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm just wondering why they didn't use the AZ 7-strings. Guess those guitars weren't that great after all.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 28, 2022)

Entertainment and media is more global now and the culture reflects that. Cool in the sense that we can zoom out and you're not as limited to localized/regional status quo, discouraging in the sense that it has a tendency to homogenize.

That embodies this band for me. The identity is this formula that aesthetically celebrates pop/TikTokish contemporary culture (think Tim) and at the same time trolls it (think Scott and Clay the drummer) - all played against the irony that they completely outclass the average pop outfit as musicians but have genuine aspirations to exist and succeed in the sphere, and do, which additionally pisses off a lot of prog nerds and metalheads. So I think I get it, I just don't think I care because I like each new release less and less. 

It was obvious from their first EP/YouTube videos that they were going to be their own competition as players. So with that argument being a nonstarter, all that is left is the matter of personal taste. If you like this it doesn't make you a 13-year-old girl. If you don't, it doesn't make you gatekeeping neckbeard.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 28, 2022)

I don't like Polyphia because they remind me that I am a cranky old man that can't get along with no damn children.

They're clearly extremely talented and creative, and I like the music more than I hate it, but the whole image and branding of the brand and the music is just... again, I feel like a grandpa sitting on a rocking chair on their porch threatening everyone with his shotgun to get off his lawn. And I don't like that I can't put proper words to it.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 28, 2022)

SCJR said:


> Entertainment and media is more global now and the culture reflects that. Cool in the sense that we can zoom out and you're not as limited to localized/regional status quo, discouraging in the sense that it has a tendency to homogenize.
> 
> That embodies this band for me. The identity is this formula that aesthetically celebrates pop/TikTokish contemporary culture (think Tim) and at the same time trolls it (think Scott and Clay the drummer) - all played against the irony that they completely outclass the average pop outfit as musicians but have genuine aspirations to exist and succeed in the sphere, and do, which additionally pisses off a lot of prog nerds and metalheads. So I think I get it, I just don't think I care because I like each new release less and less.
> 
> It was obvious from their first EP/YouTube videos that they were going to be their own competition as players. So with that argument being a nonstarter, all that is left is the matter of personal taste. If you like this it doesn't make you a 13-year-old girl. If you don't, it doesn't make you gatekeeping neckbeard.



What if I actually am a 13 year old girl with a neckbeard?


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 28, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Now featuring 7 strings (oh and Steve Vai). Also still full of annoying electronic glitches and drum samples.




The further they stray from their original sound, the more I like them  That and Vai guest solos draw me in to any song. Speaking of, the parts he contributes to this are so contextually well done. He's one of the few guys who to me seems like he really gives a shit about his part in any song, but still makes sure it matches the music. Scott LePage's solos in this were also sick af.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 28, 2022)

I feel like their main hooks are getting more generic and samey. Stuff like GOAT or ABC have completely distinct sounds, but if you played Playing God, Neurotica or Ego Death with a gun to my head and told me to tell you which one it is I would not be able to. IDK I think they just need to spend a bit more time in the writing room - it's pretty obvious when they do.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 28, 2022)

I saw this on Guitar World and was excited until I heard the song. 

Would love to know where Tim Henson gets his clothes/learned to dress like that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 28, 2022)

40oz is still their best song hands down. 

the ABC song makes me want to commit sudoku. It's bad jpop basically lol


----------



## Wc707 (Sep 28, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> 40oz is still their best song hands down.
> 
> the ABC song makes me want to commit sudoku. It's bad jpop basically lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 28, 2022)

The Vai collab sounds exactly as it says on the tin. A typical Polyphia song with Vai playing on it. Still I appreciate Vai's whammy antics, and I do like that Scott LePage is rocking a Xiphos. 

I also love the panning camera shot that introduces Vai. Just a great pan done really well. 




KnightBrolaire said:


> the ABC song makes me want to commit sudoku.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 29, 2022)

What was that Tim was playing? An 8 string J custom with trem? Why is no one talking about that on the interwebz? (At least, I don't think I miscounted the strings....)

EDIT: Well, I miscounted the strings. The neck looked wider on my phone, haha.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Sep 29, 2022)

Scott's contributions have been on point for the new material, he is amazing

Curious: what do readers of this thread consider Polyphia's "original" sound?

I would argue that Muse was their "sound" and the New Levels New Devils/Most Hated was the pivot into where they are now. I wouldn't consider Inspire their original sound it was just kind of where they started and they didn't want to be metal/djent beyond that.


----------



## cindarkness (Sep 29, 2022)

They were pretty much an unknown group to me (and probably many others) before G.O.A.T which was released back in 2018. 
I don't love them nor do I hate them - I just don't jam with their music.


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 29, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Scott's contributions have been on point for the new material, he is amazing
> 
> Curious: what do readers of this thread consider Polyphia's "original" sound?
> 
> I would argue that Muse was their "sound" and the New Levels New Devils/Most Hated was the pivot into where they are now. I wouldn't consider Inspire their original sound it was just kind of where they started and they didn't want to be metal/djent beyond that.


Their "original" sound to me will always be the EP with vocals as it's the first that I heard from them, and it completely blew my mind back then (10 years ago?).

_Peak_ Polyphia however will always be the Impassion solo for me. Some of the most tasteful licks & runs I've ever heard, great tone and generally just good composition:


----------



## profwoot (Sep 29, 2022)

Tim has a making of video for Playing God wherein he says Wes Hauch came up with Scott's first solo and the bossa nova change section. I love Wes and that first solo so that's fun. Didn't know those guys hang out.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 29, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> 40oz is still their best song hands down.
> 
> the ABC song makes me want to commit sudoku. It's bad jpop basically lol


Unsure if intentional, but don’t you mean seppuku? Although I wouldn’t wish death by sudoku on anyone either


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 29, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> Unsure if intentional, but don’t you mean seppuku? Although I wouldn’t wish death by sudoku on anyone either


very intentional. people use sudoku in lieu of seppuku as a running joke.


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 29, 2022)

polyphias venture into pop music has shown me that over complicating the genre just makes it harder for regular people to digest and does not work in the genres favor. all the small intricacies and percussive elements are totally lost to a regular listener of music.


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 29, 2022)

BenjaminW said:


> I saw this on Guitar World and was excited until I heard the song.
> 
> Would love to know where Tim Henson gets his clothes/learned to dress like that.


ssense.com


----------



## Wc707 (Sep 29, 2022)

Ren


RadoncROCKs said:


> Scott's contributions have been on point for the new material, he is amazing
> 
> Curious: what do readers of this thread consider Polyphia's "original" sound?
> 
> I would argue that Muse was their "sound" and the New Levels New Devils/Most Hated was the pivot into where they are now. I wouldn't consider Inspire their original sound it was just kind of where they started and they didn't want to be metal/djent beyond that.


I think Renaissance was their best


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 29, 2022)

ItWillDo said:


> Their "original" sound to me will always be the EP with vocals as it's the first that I heard from them, and it completely blew my mind back then (10 years ago?).
> 
> _Peak_ Polyphia however will always be the Impassion solo for me. Some of the most tasteful licks & runs I've ever heard, great tone and generally just good composition:



This was the first ever video I found of theirs back in 2014/2015(?) and was blown away. I absolutely fell in love with their stuff. Loved the EP and then Muse. Then Renaissance came out and I was very turned off but was still hopeful. Then everything after Renaissance just completely lost me.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 29, 2022)

BenjaminW said:


> I saw this on Guitar World and was excited until I heard the song.
> 
> Would love to know where Tim Henson gets his clothes/learned to dress like that.


Instgram #streetwear and start following models and companies, the algorithm will soon feed you more than you can handle  Word of warning it tends to swing from very expensive niche brands (what Tim wears) to aliexpress imports of really bad quality


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 29, 2022)

While I hate most pop songs of the past 10 years, I kind of dig this prog-hop-pop song. It's a change for sure--something to clean the palette for a moment. Don't stone meh!

Edit: Since she is part-Japanese and using some of the language, could be a ploy to cater more to the far-eastern crowd/market.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 30, 2022)

Not sure about this particular tune, but I am a fan of their newer stuff. Very percussive and syncopated. But I never really learned how to do that thumb thumping, so now I’m gonna have to woodshed that if I ever want to play this sort of stuff.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 5, 2022)

Looks Polyphia cosplaying as a Vampire Weekend cover band.


----------



## tian (Oct 28, 2022)

So.... new album?

Even as a fan of the band this one feels really flat and lifeless. None of the urgency or swagger of New Levels New Devils. I think ABC ended up being of the better tracks off the whole thing.

And I really don't mind the guest vocalists and artists but if they're going to keep doing that I hope they move past the various TikTok-tier rappers and vocalists. I'm sure it's crazy popular and good for streaming name recognition but the actual performances are largely... oof.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh my god I love the new song with Chino!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 28, 2022)

Love the album, been listening to it all day and I can't even pick my favorite track yet. ABC actually feels like the worst song on the record if you had to ask me to rank it against the rest of the album. 

Scott has so many leads all over the record, and arguably some of the best they've ever had across their discography.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Oct 28, 2022)

Eh, I just got back from a walk in the woods. Not the right time for this.  Maybe I’ll try again tomorrow when I’m freshly hopped up on caffeine.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 28, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Love the album, been listening to it all day and I can't even pick my favorite track yet. ABC actually feels like the worst song on the record if you had to ask me to rank it against the rest of the album.
> 
> Scott has so many leads all over the record, and arguably some of the best they've ever had across their discography.


What did you think of "Bloodbath"? Scott's solo in it is amazing, 8 string tone that's not absolute clanky djent nightmare, and Chino's vocals, I want an entire album of that song.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What did you think of "Bloodbath"? Scott's solo in it is amazing, 8 string tone that's not absolute clanky djent nightmare, and Chino's vocals, I want an entire album of that song.



Replayed it and the track several times haha, Scott has amazing note choice and it suits the vibe of the section really well.


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Oct 30, 2022)

Still digesting the album as a whole but Chimera has ended up getting a lot of plays from me, I'd honestly love a whole album in the style of that and Playing God, that "nylon strings over beats" sound really REALLY does it for me.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 30, 2022)

I hate it.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 30, 2022)

the vocals have completely overshadowed polyphia's talent lmao


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 30, 2022)

The over processed drum sound sound horrible to me. Devoid of any expressive quality. Damn shame, because I think it would've sounded great if it didn't sound so artificial and programmed. New levels also had processed drums, but still sounded like someone playing on a kit.

The songs with vocals, they are in a style of music that I generally dislike... Everytime I hear those auto tuned lines I die a little inside lol. Probably one of the worst excesses in modern music imo. So yeah, skip. The Chino song is kinda good though.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 30, 2022)

evade said:


> the vocals have completely overshadowed polyphia's talent lmao



To me it kinda makes sense. If you want to make some trap beats with guitars then might as well have some vocals in there. But then on the other hand, I never asked for any trap beats... 

I personally don't know how to feel about it, though. I hate trap/rap/whatever but the guitars kinda make it more bearable.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 30, 2022)

evade said:


> the vocals have completely overshadowed polyphia's talent lmao



When you have a discography of guitar acrobatics and shred left and right, why does everything have to be a turned up to 11 showcase of your talent 24/7?


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 30, 2022)

Some people just want a slayer, release the same album over and over. Tim looks like he gets bored of his own acrobatics pretty quickly and is always trying to keep songwriting interesting for himself. I dig it because it means there’s always something a little out of left field coming if you wait long enough, lol.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Oct 31, 2022)

I really like a couple of tracks off this, possibly more than their other stuff but not sure if this is as strong an album as a whole.


----------



## SCJR (Oct 31, 2022)

Not digging any of this but I'm glad guitar playing like this has some serious reach beyond the genre. I didn't enjoy them live overall but I will readily admit that Tim and Scott were some of the best players I've ever seen in person, period. I just like good guitar players.

Now if Stephen Taranto would put something out this century...


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 31, 2022)

evade said:


> I hate it.






This is how you collab.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 31, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> When you have a discography of guitar acrobatics and shred left and right, why does everything have to be a turned up to 11 showcase of your talent 24/7?


it doesn't have to be 
for me, it's more listenable when it is


----------



## vilk (Oct 31, 2022)

I like the album as a whole, and I like ABC despite that the lyrics are pretty garbage. For the record, she isn't saying anything in Japanese—she's just reciting the syllabary in order (like saying the ABC's), and she doesn't even do it correctly (there is no yi or ye, only ya yu and yo). Even so, I don't hate her voice.


But I just cannot stand the "trap" style autotune rap vocals on Momento Mori, Fuck Around And Find Out, and Chimera. And I say this as someone who enjoys hip hop—I'm not anti-rap at all. But I 100% cannot see the appeal of this garbage. These songs are almost completely ruined by it.


----------



## CTID (Oct 31, 2022)

only made it to playing god so far so i don't really have any thoughts on the albume yet. just kinda chiming in with the thought that they're very smart and savvy guys, whatever any of us think of their music overall. they've managed to bring technical guitar playing in front of more eyeballs than it's been in a few decades, probably. that's a net positive, imo


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm not digging the album so far. Will give a few more listens as NLND took a while to catch on for me.

I understand their venture into vocals and wider musical appeal, but I'm not a fan. ABC - love the guitar and melody, but the lyrics are garbage (wouldn't have minded vocals on this one but now that I've seen the lyrics I can't get over how bad they are). Other "vocals" cannot stand that style of whatever it is. Ruins the music beneath.

The other unreleased tracks are okay, not really stand out in any way to me so far. Playing God and Ego Death didn't do much for me. Chimera is very cool until the "vocals"

That said, Neurotica is probably my second favorite songs of theirs to date beneath Crush.


----------

